# totw or blue buffalo



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

I have a 2 year old and a 4 month old puppy. They both are on nutro natural, Iwant to change there food but i can decide between totw or blue buffalo


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Blue buffalo is pretty good food but I don't know that it's better.


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

what do you feed your dog


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

jaws said:


> what do you feed your dog


My dogs are on blue buffalo wilderness.


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

is blue buffalo good to feed a growing puppy


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

jaws said:


> is blue buffalo good to feed a growing puppy


The puppy formula should be good.


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

if you can get totw go for it.it's grain free................i feed blue buffalo and both my dogs r doing great on it........but if i could find a place that sold totw that's what i would be on


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Won't touch ToTW with the silent recalls they've had. I pulled the one dog I had on it off. Between that and the concerns over cancer and copper sulfate (which ToTW has in it), I won't touch it. We're going straight raw with the dogs.


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

shadowwolf said:


> Won't touch ToTW with the silent recalls they've had. I pulled the one dog I had on it off. Between that and the concerns over cancer and copper sulfate (which ToTW has in it).


didn't know any thing bout that.............got to do a lil checking now


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Taste of the Wild Dog Food Recall?

Diamond, which manufacturers ToTW, is known for their quality control issues, unfortunately.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

There is a good amount of members here that feed ToTW


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

shadowwolf said:


> Taste of the Wild Dog Food Recall?
> 
> Diamond, which manufacturers ToTW, is known for their quality control issues, unfortunately.


..............thanks for the link


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

I use Acana made in Canada... its all raw food made into kibble amazing stuff same with orijen I would never feed anything else other than go Raw.. but that food is basically Raw.


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

Out of the three bag of totw which one should i get for my 4 month puppy


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

shadowwolf said:


> Taste of the Wild Dog Food Recall?
> 
> Diamond, which manufacturers ToTW, is known for their quality control issues, unfortunately.


Just about every company has recalls of some kind even Wellness and the Natura corp along with Natures Variety.

So has the second in the topic starter being Blue Buffalo.

Diamond is also processed separately from its TOTW so you cant judge just by saying Diamonds own line up has some issues from time to time.

Ford is notorious for recalls but not Lincoln, just as a example.

After the TOTW recall they got even higher scores and ratings!

It comes down to the issues they are recalling for. Some are technically immaterial but as a good company they do it to keep good rep and keep happy customers.

I would also recommend anyone following that link to read each page.

Jaws, at four months I would use the Pacific Stream.


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Both foods are quality foods. Personally I use TOTW and never had any problem. When they were pups we feed them chicken soup for the puppy lovers


----------

